# One shot oil line replacements?



## Investigator (Oct 22, 2020)

I've already decided that the Honeoye will be rebuilt/refurbed, I'm waiting on the rebuilding manual before I start.  But, I know I will be replacing the oil lines for the one shot system.  What plastic line should I buy to go from the meters to the holes in the saddle castings?


----------



## graham-xrf (Oct 22, 2020)

A suggestion..
Maybe look to standard neoprene flexible pressure pneumatic tube. "Flexible" is a relative term. They are smooth, and hard-walled enough to use those "push-in and seal" fittings that can hold quite high air pressures. If your oil line pressures get above about 15bar, then you have to resort to metal, like brake hydraulic tubing, but I don't think lubrication norms get anywhere near so high.

Size-wise, I have used them as 6mm, 8mm, and 10mm.
You might be going for similar sized in inches, like 1/4" or 3/8". There may be places which need thinner.

Neoprenes are immune to oils and most solvents, and you can even get them in various colours + black.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 22, 2020)

For tight bends and to prevent large loops that can get in the way or caught by the table, you can also use 90 degree push connectors. Can make for a very clean installation.

I have not seen the push tube connectors suitable for oil that are the plastic ones like you see for air. When I do a filter on McMaster Carr for the connectors and pick either Oil, Mineral Oil or Cutting Oil, it directs me to brass fittings.


----------



## mksj (Oct 22, 2020)

Usually the tube from the metering block to the saddle are hard lines, typically Bijur tubing which can come in aluminum, steel, brass and copper. They also have stiff nylon tubing. These are used for fixed lines that do not need to flex. There are separate flex lines made to go from the pump to the distribution manifold on the saddle. It is important to know the size of the tubing diameter. When cutting the hard line I use a < > wire stripper/cutter and then clean the end and slightly ream the hole as it can close down after cutting

Tubing/fittings can be found on eBay, but also a lot of online vendors. If I recall I purchased from Supra Machine Tools.





						Bijur Tubing
					

Bijur Tubing



					www.fluidlinesystems.net
				








						Bijur Flex Hose
					

Bijur Flex Hose



					www.fluidlinesystems.net


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks a bunch for that link, @mksj.  I have a crushed hard line to replace, and didn't know where to start.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes, thanks a bunch.


----------



## akjeff (Oct 24, 2020)

H&W also has a pretty complete selection of Bijur parts as well. Super nice folks to deal with as well. They were incredibly helpful with some Acu-Rite parts the other day.






						Bijur Lubrication Products
					

Bijur Lubrication Products




					www.machinerypartsdepot.com


----------



## hwelecrepair (Oct 26, 2020)

I used the Bijur stuff when I rebuilt my WB Knight that AKJEFF linked to.  I am biased though, regarding where I got the stuff from.  lol

Jon


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 26, 2020)

hwelecrepair said:


> I used the Bijur stuff when I rebuilt my WB Knight that AKJEFF linked to.  I am biased though, regarding where I got the stuff from.  lol
> 
> Jon


Can't imagine why. Just checked out the website. Looks like a family affair. I like it.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 26, 2020)

I watched someone on Youtube use that high pressure vinyl? tubing for the oil lines. Came in a kit with the compression sleeves-fittings etc.
He just heated up the area he wanted to bend and it kept the shape. Pretty slick.
I thought so anyway.


----------



## akjeff (Oct 26, 2020)

hwelecrepair said:


> I used the Bijur stuff when I rebuilt my WB Knight that AKJEFF linked to.  I am biased though, regarding where I got the stuff from.  lol
> 
> Jon



Nice talking with you last week Jon, thanks for the help with the Acu-Rite-Rite mounting hardware for my Lagun!


----------



## hwelecrepair (Oct 26, 2020)

@akjeff eff Sure thing!  We talked about the backup spar, right?  Did you get it up and running?

@Papa Charlie I am one of the son in laws. 

Jon


----------



## akjeff (Oct 26, 2020)

hwelecrepair said:


> @akjeff eff Sure thing!  We talked about the backup spar, right?  Did you get it up and running?
> 
> @Papa Charlie I am one of the son in laws.
> 
> Jon


Yep, that was me. Parts are scheduled to arrive tomorrow, thanks! Working on carefully cleaning the scales. They were a mess due to the rubber strip seals being cracked, sections missing, etc.....Hope I can save them, as new scales are spendy!


----------



## hwelecrepair (Oct 27, 2020)

They sure are.  When I do it, I use Q tips and alcohol.  Then let the alcohol dry and use a bunch of fresh Q tips to clean the film that the alcohol leaves off of it.


----------

